# Baby P. Natt Picture



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Just Bought These 2 Guys Yesterday (Thursday) They Were $8.95 Each At The LFS. I'm Going To Try To Get Them To 5-6" As Soon As Possible To Get Into Slims' Tank..He's Already Got 4 Ranging From 5-9" Natts And 1 5" Caribe. He Wants To Spawn But Wants More..So These Lil Guys Better Grow Quickly!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Also, One More Thing..They ARe In My New 75 Gallon Planted Tank...Tell Me What You Think Of It =)


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry, I have to take pics with my digital camcorder snapshot...i should invest in a digital camera =)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Sorry, i dunno if piranha are supposed to be cute...but nice buy!


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

This are sweet little buggers , everytime nice to look when they are so young


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

thell be big in no time


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

congrats on the new p's.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

They have big bellies!

These little ones looking so cute!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Tiny p's...not for long though.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Hm, are you sure that is P.Natteri?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

What Else Could They Be?


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

I have raised 4 rbp from basically a few day old fry, and they never looked like that. Also, i thought they would have spots?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

the 12 i have now, i got from this guy 9 months ago about that same size..but i don't recall exactly what they looked like. I just took his word for it and all 12 turned out to be RBP's...I dunno about these guys...you think maybe they're not piranhas? or better yet...baby rhoms?

weee!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet







and nice tank :nod:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thankyou...but what do you think they are?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how big are they? that could help us figure out what they are.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Cute little P. Enjoy them while they are small because they grow super fast


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi, honestly i do not know what they are. In my experience though, that doesnt look like a red belly. However, i could be wrong.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

they are about a 1/2"


----------

